# Military and the Furry Fandom. Does it exist?



## Imaus-Kynareth (May 18, 2012)

I was just wondering in general if there were any ex/current military furs out there? Do furs in the military even exist or is it sort of taboo to admit you are a furry involved in the armed forces?

Personally I'm proud to be a Marine, but was interested at what the thoughts of others are on this matter.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 18, 2012)

yes- (military wife) myself, tango, ravis and many others


----------



## Zenia (May 18, 2012)

My roommate (BrokenFox) is in the Canadian military. Artillery unit. He is out at the training fields now as a matter of fact.


----------



## Kaamos (May 18, 2012)

Don't ask don't tell.


----------



## Saiko (May 18, 2012)

Yeah, there are a lot of them. I wouldn't be surprised if there was a group for it on FA, actually.


----------



## Imaus-Kynareth (May 18, 2012)

Zenia said:


> My roommate (BrokenFox) is in the Canadian military. Artillery unit. He is out at the training fields now as a matter of fact.


 Well its good to know that their are active duty furs on the defense! Also, is he very open about being involved with the military as a fur and vise versa?



dinosaurdammit said:


> yes- (military wife) myself, tango, ravis and many others


 Wow, that's awesome to hear. Did you know about him being a fur while he was in the military or before or it just happened out one day.

(Let me know if I get too personal; I'm just curious)


----------



## Imaus-Kynareth (May 18, 2012)

Saiko said:


> Yeah, there are a lot of them. I wouldn't be surprised if there was a group for it on FA, actually.


I'm pretty new to FA; how would you find a group and join them?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 18, 2012)

Imaus-Kynareth said:


> I'm pretty new to FA; how would you find a group and join them?




look up military furs and try and find them through their watched or watchers list

also my husband isnt really much of a furfag hes just pretty chillax with it, im i guess the real furfag he just rolls with it and supports my hobby


----------



## Zenia (May 18, 2012)

Imaus-Kynareth said:


> is he very open about being involved with the military as a fur and vise versa?


He is indeed.


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 19, 2012)

Isn't Azure a veteran?

There's a bunch on this very forum, OP.


EDIT: Also Lunar's going into the military.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 19, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> Isn't Azure a veteran?


Eeyup, the sad thing is he's a prime example of how veterans get screwed over :[


----------



## Imaus-Kynareth (May 19, 2012)

Zenia said:


> He is indeed.


Well I hope it was a warm reception amongst the others. Is he pretty open about it with them, and how do/did they react to it?



dinosaurdammit said:


> look up military furs and try and find them through their watched or watchers list
> 
> also my husband isnt really much of a furfag hes just pretty chillax with it, im i guess the real furfag he just rolls with it and supports my hobby


I had a sneaking suspicion I'd get it wrong and it was the other way around...Well, on the other hand its good to hear he's supportive of your interests!


----------



## Imaus-Kynareth (May 19, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Eeyup, the sad thing is he's a prime example of how veterans get screwed over :[


Hm? How so? What happened to Azure?


----------



## Aldino (May 19, 2012)

Four more years and its U.S.A.F for me. Can't wait, it should be interesting.


----------



## Aetius (May 19, 2012)

My Significant other is a furfag and also in basic combat training.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 19, 2012)

Aetius said:


> My Significant other is a fur*fag* and also in basic combat training.


What branch of the armed forces is he?  Navy? Airforce? Marines? Army?


----------



## Aetius (May 19, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> What branch of the armed forces is he?  Navy? Airforce? Marines? Army?



They are in the army.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (May 19, 2012)

I know of 2 I talk to on a regular basis, one's in the army, the other's in the navy here in Oz


----------



## Aldino (May 19, 2012)

Air Force. Be a cloud camper like me!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 19, 2012)

Aldino said:


> Air Force. Be a cloud camper like me!


IF I ever joined the air force I would totally want to do high altitude low opening drops.


----------



## Aldino (May 19, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> IF I ever joined the air force I would totally want to do high altitude low opening drops.



They typically don't use those anymore. The new style is high altitude high opening, less falling more floating.


----------



## Imaus-Kynareth (May 19, 2012)

Sorry. I want to reply to all your posts, but I need to be at a big poole function tomorrow at Moffit Field, so I gotta hit the hay. I'll get back to you guys after the event. Keep on postin' though!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 19, 2012)

Imaus-Kynareth said:


> Sorry. I want to reply to all your posts, but I need to be at a big poole function tomorrow at Moffit Field, so I gotta hit the hay. I'll get back to you guys after the event. Keep on postin' though!




there is a multi quote option you can click up to three people its got a " in a quote bubble with a + beside it, click up to three and on the third one hit "reply with quote" it will generate all of the quotes you clicked on


----------



## TreacleFox (May 19, 2012)

People always talk like being a furry and being involved in the military is somehow contradictory, I dont know why.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 19, 2012)

My best friend did 2 tours in Iraq, until his right hand was basically severed from his arm due to a tank tow bar falling on it.  Yes he's a furry,  and I know plenty of other furs in the military but they are self righteous douchebags.


----------



## Cain (May 19, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> People always talk like being a furry and being involved in the military is somehow contradictory, I dont know why.


Because all furries are gay, so it's not right for dudes who love their country to protect other dudes who fucking love their country.
(Get the reference after the comma and I will love you forever.)


----------



## BarlettaX (May 19, 2012)

I served in the U.S. Army for a bit, then I got shot. My childhood friend is in the Army, and another is with an airborne artillery division in the Air Force.


----------



## LizardKing (May 19, 2012)

https://beta.furaffinity.net/user/military-furs/
https://beta.furaffinity.net/user/navyfurs/
https://beta.furaffinity.net/user/usmcfurs/
https://beta.furaffinity.net/user/airforcefurs/
https://beta.furaffinity.net/user/armyfurs/


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 19, 2012)

Imaus-Kynareth said:


> Hm? How so? What happened to Azure?


He wound up homeless and couldn't get a lot of the benefits that were promised him. Last I talked to him, he was making some inroads into getting some of them, but it's been a while.


----------



## Dragonfurry (May 19, 2012)

Joeyy, one of my good friends just got shipped to Afghanistan not that long ago.


----------



## Dreaming (May 19, 2012)

It's pretty common, as this thread already shows =O

But you could ask if _anything _and the Furry Fandom exist together. Chances are that the answers will be yes.


----------



## Imaus-Kynareth (May 19, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> https://beta.furaffinity.net/user/military-furs/
> https://beta.furaffinity.net/user/navyfurs/
> https://beta.furaffinity.net/user/usmcfurs/
> https://beta.furaffinity.net/user/airforcefurs/
> https://beta.furaffinity.net/user/armyfurs/



Well thank you for these links. I'll check 'em out and leave some messages.



Ad Hoc said:


> He wound up homeless and couldn't get a lot of the benefits that were promised him. Last I talked to him, he was making some inroads into getting some of them, but it's been a while.



That's a terrible thing that I am pissed about. Not too many people care enough about our vets and its mockery to their service.



dinosaurdammit said:


> there is a multi quote option you can click up to three people its got a " in a quote bubble with a + beside it, click up to three and on the third one hit "reply with quote" it will generate all of the quotes you clicked on



Also, thanks for the tip! This will help me reply faster to you all and help me in other forums too.


----------



## LeonJpup (May 20, 2012)

Yep currently serving in the air force and have a few friends in the military that are furry as well.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 20, 2012)

Nope. And never will. I'm a conscientious objector. =/


----------



## Lewi (May 20, 2012)

This guy.


----------



## Abundance (May 20, 2012)

Furries aren't allowed in, just like the gays.


----------



## Liedt (May 20, 2012)

Eeyup, they do exist. In all ranks and jobs as well. 

I have been in the military for a total of 15 years. The majority of it as an enlisted soldier serving as a Scout. Last year, I graduated Officer Candidate School and was commissioned as a Second Lieutenant. Just finished my branch school and I am now a Transportation Officer and currently assigned as a Platoon Leader for a Truck Company. My soldiers and command know I'm both a furry and a brony and never has it effected my career. 

One of my friends that I bump into is also an officer in the military. He was a Lieutenant Commander for the Navy before he retired. I myself will retire in roughly 5 years or so. I will be a Captain and possibly Major if I play my cards right. 

Here is a pic I have in my FA gallery. This is me at my OCS graduation ceremony, it was taken just after we were sworn in. I was receiving an award for highest academic average of my class by a 2-star General. The ears were a slight addition I made to the photo just to prove I was furry after all. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6386611/


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 21, 2012)

There is no shame in being in the military. Any furry who says otherwise is full of themselves.


----------



## Imaus-Kynareth (May 21, 2012)

Wow, that's an impressive and accomplished career you've experienced! Personally I hope to be able to excel and climb the ranks during my time in the Marines, and hopefully it will be as decorated (if not more) as yourself by the end. I hope to be in for about 10 years and learn all that I can while I'm in and then use whatever I've experienced to better myself and my family, but who knows how the future will workout. I could make a career of it, I could have something happen to me, the list goes on and on but I'll have had an experience unlike any other that I will be proud to tell.

Thank you for sharing a little bit of your story with me sir.

P.S. Sorry to ask, but what branch are you a part of? I'm unsure of what your dress uniform's branch is and I should learn these things quick. Also, how was the transition from enlisted to officers schooling for you? Difficult? Easy?


----------



## Lexthewolf (Jan 6, 2013)

Also much more quiet as the chutes are rather loud when opened from altitude and btw I'm army been in for 3 years with the 10th mountain out of fort drum


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 6, 2013)

TreacleFox said:


> People always talk like being a furry and being involved in the military is somehow contradictory, I dont know why.



I had heard rumours of the inverse; that stereotypically furries were in the army. 

Personally I have no interest in military, it makes me feel a bit sick even.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 6, 2013)

If there are (literally) shit eating furries, why wouldnt there be military ones?


----------



## Deetz_Meerkat (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm a navy fur, my roommates are both airforce furs, we have regular fur parties at our house where we'll get up to 35 people, and 20 of em will be military furs in the Army, Air Force, Marines and, of course Navy. I'm stationed at Pearl Harbor now, when I was in San Diego I would go to fur parties and I know at least 5 or 6 of the furs there were military. When I was still in Boot I saw one of the RDCs (drill sargents) for another division's car had a customized license plate that said "Nightfox" or something and if that wasn't a 'sona's name than nothing is.


----------



## Saga (Jan 6, 2013)

Ad Hoc said:


> Isn't Azure a veteran?


Yes.

OP- there is a person named "Lucient" who was requesting info about the Marines a few days ago, you should talk to him. 
He'll probably be here soon anyways.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 6, 2013)

Most of the furs I I know are/were part of the Military. Most of them being in the Navy.


----------



## IronDog (Jan 27, 2013)

My other half is heading for Marines.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 27, 2013)

I've met a lot of furs that are or have been in the military. It's not rare at all.


----------



## BigwiggingAround (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm a high school student right now, but I'll most likely be joining the Navy. My best way into college will be on an ROTC scholarship (family is tight on money and I want to go somewhere good), and I have an obsession with military history that I might as well put into a degree.

I'm also in the Civil Air Patrol.


----------



## thebronychip (Jan 30, 2013)

Zenia said:


> the Canadian military


that exists? 

me personally i want to join but im gonna wait until i get out of college


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 31, 2013)

The furry community in this country mostly consists of early 30's furries. Because orthodox Judaism doesn't blend well with anything that's not orthodox Judaism, I'm going to assume they're all secular or mildly religious - and therefore served in the army last decade, or are still serving. 
The other furries I know are in their earlier 20's and are still serving, I believe, or were released last year.


thebronychip said:


> that exists?



Yeah, it does. My country's army has been practicing with them a few months ago, I believe... Or was that more than a year ago?


----------



## Cassiden (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm actually going for the air force next month.

One thing with the military is that lots of people from different walks of life, weather it be car enthusiasms, gamers, furries, artists, etc... so theres bound to be other people with similar interests.


----------



## Vizza (Feb 2, 2013)

My boyfriend is going into the military after he graduates this May. Enlisting in the Marines, or if he works hard enough at it, trying out for OCS.


----------



## Rasly (Feb 2, 2013)

Imaus-Kynareth said:


> Personally I'm proud to be a Marine, but was interested at what the thoughts of others are on this matter.


I don't get what are you proud of, its like saying "look, i can follow basic commands that even a monkey could do with some training", seriously, you know what people do when they suck at everything? they go to army.


----------



## BigwiggingAround (Feb 2, 2013)

Rasly said:


> I don't get what are you proud of, its like saying "look, i can follow basic commands that even a monkey could do with some training", seriously, you know what people do when they suck at everything? they go to army.



Soldiering is a culture as old as antiquity. The fact that war, as wrong, disturbing, or plaguing as it might be, made western civilization what it is today (for better or worse) is a big deal. The pride stems from being a part of something they might find important, not from it being an achievement.

Also, if you bothered to study human combat and the psychology behind modern warfare, you'd know that an intense esprit de corps is a key component to successful war making, and it's been a major part of Western armies for the better part of the last two centuries. Military training instills pride in it's trainees for this reason.


----------



## Sulfide (Feb 2, 2013)

Vizza said:


> My boyfriend is going into the military after he graduates this May. Enlisting in the Marines, or if he works hard enough at it, trying out for OCS.


I give this guy mad props, thats a hard career path, hope it works out. He's got my respect.


---

I am on a huge backlist for MEPs right now. But if everything goes good I should ship out sometime around late spring. Going to try and go 1300 Engineer, Motor T, or 0331 Heavy Gunner.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Feb 2, 2013)

Slasinth is in Iraq.


----------



## skylarrayn (Mar 2, 2013)

LCPL USMC here


----------



## skylarrayn (Mar 2, 2013)

Rasly said:


> I don't get what are you proud of, its like saying "look, i can follow basic commands that even a monkey could do with some training", seriously, you know what people do when they suck at everything? they go to army.



but he wasn't in the army Marines are a little bit different. At least in my MOS we have to do more with less and just figure it out on our own always carry a roll of 100 mph tape


----------



## Symlus (Mar 2, 2013)

@ above. Try to not double post, please. Use the edit button to add more info.


----------



## Mighty_Mohawk_Monster (Mar 2, 2013)

My big brother told about some "interesting" graffiti on one of the restroom stalls while he was in boot camp

something along the line of "Yiff for life"


----------



## Daggerjaw Bloodwolf (Mar 5, 2013)

Altough I am not in the military I do have military fursona. Also, I do know a lot of friends  enlisting in it or they are already are there. I think it isnt taboo at all actually.


----------



## Ace_Wolf (Mar 6, 2013)

A few years back I tried Army it didn't workout...lol, so now I'm in one of those *nasty* Militias that the Govt and media just love to talk bad about... So yea...takes all kinds...


----------



## Anton the Fox (Mar 7, 2013)

Well I am going to join the Military as soon as I can, does that count?


----------



## Krieger (Mar 8, 2013)

I am not in the Army yet, but I will be very soon. I will be an attack helicopter pilot, probably with a Black Hawk or Apache. 
AND YES I AM A FURRY!!!


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't really count but I am still trying to get enlisted. Seems to be no room in the reserves at the moment, so I am considering active duty...


----------



## Pipsqueak (Mar 9, 2013)

FangTheWolf said:


> I am not in the Army yet, but I will be very soon. I will be an attack helicopter pilot, probably with a Black Hawk or Apache.
> AND YES I AM A FURRY!!!



Do you already have a WOCS slot?

As for myself, I'm an officer in the USAF and C-17 pilot.


----------



## Kazookie (Mar 9, 2013)

Well, currently I'm in the HVU (Heimevernets Ungdom), which is the Norwegian National Guard Youth. I'll be in the communications battalion from January 2014 with another furry from Norway.


----------

